# Finally bought a 125g tank and need some advice for setup



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Well I finally broke down and bought my dream tank..or at least a tank big enough that I won't need another one for a very long time. I had limited out my two 55g tanks, my 29g and 20g,..to the point that all are working perfectly but no way to add any more fish or species at all.

I found what I think is a great deal for the tank (72" x18" x 24") and stand in great condition, an Eheim Professional 2 filter..like new, another whisper HOB filter (i won't be using), 2 Eheim 300w heaters..like new, 3 or 4 powerhead pumps, tons of Eheim substate and filter pads, test kits,..various meds etc. for $500.00. I just couldn't pass that up even though I have to do some major arranging to make room for it. I will also be adding a 3D background (Aquaterra slimline gray canyon rock wall).. and sand substate. I will be ordering the fish from Dave's RAF.

I would really like to plan this tank out carefully,..so my main questions would be stocking ideas,..along with the best way to cycle it. It hasn't been up and running in a few months. I have plenty of time to fishless cycle if neccessary..and definitely need advice on that..OR could I possible cycle a big tank like this by using media..or actual filters from my tanks that are currently running. I would like to add all juveniles..and add them all at once if possible.

I am looking at most likely doing an all Mbuna tank, since there are so may great species that I've not been able to keep due to tank size restrictions. I had also thought about a Hap and Mbuna species setup (not an all male) but I haven't read alot about that,..other than a group of yellow-labs along with Haps. Any advice on stocking or pointers on maintaining a large tank is greatly appreciated,..i.e. water change requirements, rockwork setups, etc.

Thanks!

Kevin


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would say maintenance is the same big or little. Yes I would run the new filters on the exiting tanks for 2 weeks to avoid a cycle.

What great mbuna species have you been unable to keep?


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

DJR.. thanks for the reply! With maintenance I was mainly wondering about water changes. I currently just use a gallon pitcher, a 5g bucket..and syphon occasionally. I won't have close access to a hose hookup,..so just wondering how many buckets I'm going to be carrying per week?? Also, filtration...I've read really good things about the Eheim pro2 that came with it,..so I will likely add another smaller canister filter or a Hagen/Fluval HOB..or both.

For the stock.. So far I've done Mbuna only and a 20g shell-dweller tank. You can see the ones I have now in my signature, so there are lots more that I haven't kept yet. I love the Mbuna tanks the I have,..the color, action, breeding behaviors are great. I love the looks of alot of the Haps but don't really want to move away from Mbuna just yet. Is there a combination of Mbuna and Hap species that could work together? If not, then wondering how many species of Mbuna and how many of each, m/fm ratios etc. I was looking at the cookie cutter section but it only goes up to a 75g tank.

I really want the main species to be Metriaclima,.. I love all 4 of these..

Metriaclima sp. ''Elongatus Chailosi'' Chitande	
Metriaclima sp. ''Elongatus Chewere'' Chewere
Metriaclima sp. ''Hajomaylandi Pombo'' Pombo Rocks
Metriaclima sp. ''Msobo'' Magunga

Then maybe either.. 
Yellow or White Labs, 
Polits (maybe), or Saulosi (if I don't do the Yellow Labs or Msobo) 
Cynotilapia zebroides Cape Kaiser ''Black''

..any additions or suggestions or thoughts on these?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Kevin, how far away is the closest tap or in what room of your home will the tank be? I can't imagine using the bucket method on tanks anymore, especially a 125G.


----------



## pjn36 (Apr 27, 2004)

Congrats on the new tank! $500 is a heck of a deal.
I also have a 125 gallon and love it. If you think this tank will solve your problem of needing/wanting other tanks good luck! This hobby is more of an addiction than a hobby.

Any way, onto your question about water changes. I would seriously suggest investing in a python hose gravel cleaner system. they come in lengths of 25 ft. up to 100 ft.
My back hurts just thinking about carrying all the buckets you would need to do a water change. For example if you wanted to do a 25% water change every week that is approximately 31 gallons. That would be (14) 5 gallon buckets a week. 7 buckets of dirty water and 7 buckets of clean water. The python system has an adapter that will hook to any faucet. (kitchen or bathroom sink) No more hauling buckets. I bought one for my tank and never looked back.

For rockwork I would suggest Texas Holey rock. It is a pricey option but one I think you won't regret. The piles of different type rocks I see in some tanks make me nervous to think what might happen if they fell over. Cichlids are diggers so make sure to position your rocks on the bottom glass before adding substrate so they do not unearth the leaning tower of pisa. 125 gallons of water on the floor is a big mess to clean up!

I have peacocks and haps in my tank. So I'm not much help on the mbuna species sorry. Although I do have yellow labs mixed in with mine.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

This tank will go in my office,..and I just checked and it is around 50 feet or so to the closest hose hookup, which is actually closer than I thought. Is there a way I can work with that?


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

pjn36 said:


> Congrats on the new tank! $500 is a heck of a deal.
> I also have a 125 gallon and love it. If you think this tank will solve your problem of needing/wanting other tanks good luck! This hobby is more of an addiction than a hobby.
> 
> Any way, onto your question about water changes. I would seriously suggest investing in a python hose gravel cleaner system. they come in lengths of 25 ft. up to 100 ft.
> ...


Thanks!..I will start looking in to those. I already carry alot of buckets..and definitely don't want to add 14 more a week!
My right arm would look like Popeye


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I know people that use a Brute can on wheels to change water, so that an idea. Not even sure if they still sell those anymore, but .....


----------



## Prognathodon (Mar 31, 2016)

tanker3 said:


> I know people that use a Brute can on wheels to change water, so that an idea. Not even sure if they still sell those anymore, but .....


They're available. IIRC the wheeled base and the can are sold separately. Check food service suppliers, or industrial/janatorial.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Kevin in Ky said:


> This tank will go in my office,..and I just checked and it is around 50 feet or so to the closest hose hookup, which is actually closer than I thought. Is there a way I can work with that?


Kevin, I use a 50 ft RV hose which is labeled for potable water to refill my aquariums and just hook it up to the laundry sink tap, adjust the hot/cold to temp and I'm good to go. I did make a PVC pipe hook with ball valve shutoff that hangs on the tank rim so I don't have to run back and forth to shut it off. I have well water so don't need to use conditioner but if you have chlorine/chloramine, just follow the product dosing recommendation on the bottle or jar.

I do not drain with the RV hose, only fill. To drain I am using sump pump hose found in home improvement stores either directly outside or to a dedicated floor drain. You may be able to use a drop in the tank water pump hooked up to the hose to pump water out to a convenient drain or a water bed fill/drain adapter which is similar to the Python device without the hose.

Is this your personal office or are you in a commercial setting? The reason I ask is that you might be able to get creative and run necessary drain/fill plumbing above the ceiling panels (if any) to avoid dragging hoses around the office.

I also have the Brute can with wheeled base and it worked great for water changes until I added more tanks. I did have to refill it a few times for 50% water changes on the 220G tank which is when I changed to using a hose only.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For mbuna I like 5 species 1m:4f of each as a starting place. Choose one blue barred species as always.

For all the Metriaclima on your list except msobo females are drab. Cynotilapia as well. IDK if that is a factor.

Msobo and white labs. Maybe the Cynotilapia if you don't mind the drab females.

Polit are tricky and need to be dominant to display well. Might work with those 3. Drab females as well.

I'd probably take the acei out of the 55G and move them to the big tank.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for all of the great suggestions for water changes, very helpful!

Deeda- It's a commercial setting,..a nice big office on 1st floor level. It's a construction business (Glass contractor ironically) and my office is close to the front door with a parking lot that I can drain water directly in to. It sounds like a python system to drain water out,..then a long industrial hose and/or a big can on wheels (great idea..i had forgotten about those) might be my answer. So with a 125g, roughly 30-35 Mbuna, plenty of filtration..what would be a good (typical) schedule and percentage of water change per week (or 2 weeks..or more)?

For the stocking,..very good to hear that I can do 5 species..and a school of catfish (8-10 maybe)

I have always wanted to keep Msobo,..so I think I will go with those as one. (is the Male considered blue-barred??)
The White Labs will be a definite.
A Cyno group will be one

I will have to really look in to the other 2. Any other suggestions to go with those 3 species?
I like the thought of moving the Acei from my 55g but the Male is full grown and I guess he could possibly eat the new fish if they were small juvies. I have a month or so to plan and get the tank ready so plenty of time to decide.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Kevin in Ky said:


> I have always wanted to keep Msobo,..so I think I will go with those as one. (is the Male considered blue-barred??)
> The White Labs will be a definite.
> A Cyno group will be one
> 
> I will have to really look in to the other 2. Any other suggestions to go with those 3 species?


A "Blue fish with bars" is called a "Blue-Barred" fish.

White Labs and Cyno group makes 2. What third species are you asking about?


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Tanker,..the first species I was considering was the Metriaclima Msobo. I was asking if the Male Msobo was considered blue-barred?..I know they are blue but didn't know if their markings were considered "barring"?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Oh, OK. I would not consider the Msobo a "Blue-Barred" fish, and the females are a nice yellow too.

IMO, the Msobo with White Labs, and a Cyno group (depending on which Cyno) would make a nice tank (Except that most of the Cynos have ugly females.)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree msobo are not considered blue barred (although my new young male is blue and shows bars occasionally). But they are often kept with blue barred fish.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> Agree msobo are not considered blue barred (although my new young male is blue and shows bars occasionally). But they are often kept with blue barred fish.


Thanks, that is what I was hoping to hear. I will definitely be doing Msobo and White Labs.

Then a Cyno,..possibly Cape Kaiser Black, Likoma Red Top,...or Hara. (any thoughts on those with this group)

I was also looking at..
Labeotropheus trewavasae Chilumba ''Ochre'' as a 4th species (don't know much at all about these but I like the color)

As a 5th..possibly Rusties? Any other suggestions?..or would a school of Cats be considered the 5th?


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

You're a brave dude maintaining 55s with a bucket! I won't do anything bigger than a 10G that way. Find a water source and get a hose. If you need to, make a PVC end with a valve that attached to the hose so you can control flow at the tank...that way you're not running 50 feet to cut off the water.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is what I use.

Hangs on the tank so no worry of hose flopping out and soaking the room. Spray bar on the bottom so fish are not siphoned and sand blown all over. Valve to turn off water at tank.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, I went ahead and ordered a Python system..75' long, and the hook on attachment so hopefully I have my water changes covered. Does anyone have any good recommendations for lighting on a 72" tank? The tank came with 2 regular florescent hood lamps..36" each but I want to change to LED possibly with some variations in settings. Should I look for a full 72" light..or is it typical to use (2) 36" lights?..If so, do you link them together somehow or do they work separately?
Any other good suggestions for lighting? Also, the tank came with several power-heads. Is there a good way to arrange them to best circulate the water and debris? Thanks for all of the tips!


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I think most people use 3ft lights (myself included). I have LED lights but they don't have any special settings other than dimmable because I didn't want to spend the money on the crazy ones. You can put them into the same power strip/timer system and then they would come on at the same time and look to be connected.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

I hadn't been able to post pictures for a while...for some reason Photobucket could no longer be accessed on my office computer, so I finally got around to trying another host site..and it actually seems to work better. Here is a picture of the new tank as I bought it. I won't be using the gravel..and I am going to add a 3-D background and new lights. Hopefully I will be getting it set up over the next few weeks and will update with pics as I go.


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

If you get LED lights get some very cheap ones, like two small 24 or 18 inch ones. You don't need high powered lighting for a cichlid tank, which usually has few or no plants. So you are only getting lighting to be able to see your fish.

If you get a single 4 foot t8 fluorescent that will be plenty. You can also cheaply replace bulbs for it by getting 6500k t8 lamps for 5 bucks each (or about 350 in ten packs). Or just keep what you have, though the odd sized bulbs will be more expensive to replace they should not burn out that often.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice tank. That's an old Oceanic 125 in Light oak. The stand is an Oceanic Nature's view pine stand.

It's at least a decade old but those tanks were built to last.

Andy


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Narwhal72 said:


> Nice tank. That's an old Oceanic 125 in Light oak. The stand is an Oceanic Nature's view pine stand.
> 
> It's at least a decade old but those tanks were built to last.
> 
> Andy


Thanks for the info, good to hear! It definitely looks like it was well taken care of..barely a scratch and all of the gear that came along with it is in very good shape also.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

I haven't updated this thread in the last week or so,..but I am finally making progress on getting things ready for fish.
I am at the point now of deciding on a background, rockscaping, sand, etc.

I need advice and opinions from you guys (and girls). I am looking at either doing an Aquaterra 3-D deluxe canyon rock (gray version) background,...or possibly painting the back of the tank black..and using 3 or 4 of the Aquaterra Sierra rocks (gray version)...along with some smaller natural rocks that closely match the modular ones.

I would love to do a combination of both..but the background is almost $300...and the 3 modular rocks would be around $200,..so doing both is a little expensive for me right now. I also don't want to excessively take away from the swimming area of the fish,..so the thickness of the 3-D background is also a concern. The tank is 72" x 18" x 20" tall, so I like the idea of keeping the full depth of the tank front to back..by painting the back of the tank.

Has anyone used the modular rocks (Aquaterra)? They look awesome..just wondering if anyone has experience with them. I am wondering how easily they can be modified?..to use as tank floor rocks..and possibly siliconing to the back of the tank (inside) to make overhangs/rock ledges (acting as a partial 3-D background in areas)? Also, any thoughts on which color (Brown or Gray) would look best and most natural with a Malawi Mbuna tank? I lean towards the gray.
Also, they offer 'Sierra' rock series (of 4) and then a 'Puzzle' rock series (of 8-10). Any opinions on which type would look best? Thanks for any feedback!

My current plan for a stocking list is..
Cynotilapia sp. ''Elongatus Chitimba'' Chitimba Bay
Labidochromis caeruleus Nkhata Bay ''White Lab''
Labeotropheus trewavasae Chilumba ''Ochre''
Metriaclima sp. ''Msobo'' Magunga
Pseudotropheus elegans Ngara ''White Tail Acei''
Synodontis multipunctatus


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

I am now maybe a week or so away from adding fish to this new 125g...and am looking for advice/answers on the safest way to do this. I will be adding maybe 1/3rd of the sand from a currently running cichlid tank (the other 2/3rds new), along with several rocks from current tanks (along with some new modular rocks). I will be using 2 large canister filters and a smaller (cycled) HOB filter, that have been up and running on my other tanks. My plan is to add the sand,..new water (with Prime for 125 gallons), rocks etc. I had also thought of adding 'Stability' to the new water and possibly some Kent's Marine Cichlid buffer,..which are all things I've used in setting up tanks in the past. Does this sound like it will work? I had thought of trying to time my fish order so they arrive maybe 2 days after I have the tank filled up and running with the cycled filters. My tap water has always been really good,..so should this be enough to add the new fish safely? They will be all juvenile Mbuna (1.5" - 3" each),...maybe 20 to begin with and then another 20 or so in a few weeks. Any suggestions or things to look out for? I have a good test kit to check the parameters..just wondering if this plan sounds logical to you guys? I have set up smaller tanks basically doing these same things,..just not a tank this big. Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you have 2 established filters I would not bother with anything else (no chemicals! except Prime). What is your pH and KH from the tap?

How many fish were being supported by the filters in the other tanks? If the old bioload = 20 mbuna then go for it. If the old bioload = 40 mbuna then I would add them all at once.

Wait...40 mbuna in a 72" tank? You are going to week them out? A 1.5" mbuna is a juvenile but a 3" mbuna is pretty mature. I'd shoot for 25 after adjustments.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I personally like to be on the safe side and would move the filters over (and the other stuff if you actually wanted it in the new tank but I agree with DJ - don't worry about moving that stuff if you don't want it there) then wait a few days and add ammonia to make sure your bacteria are healthy prior to ordering the fish. That may also let you increase the bacterial load some prior to the fish ...may be helpful for 40 fish.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! DJR..My plan is to keep 5 species of Mbuna and then a school of Dwarf Perticola cats. I was guessing I would need to order somewhere around 8-9 of each to end up with at least 4 females in each..and then remove extra males that are causing problems. I guess ultimately to end up with around 30 Mbuna and 8-10 catfish. Does that sound correct? I was thinking of ordering 1 or 2 species of Mbuna and the catfish first..and then ordering the others a couple of weeks later (mainly due to the cost). Would I be better off limiting it to 4 species plus the catfish?


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

Starting with extra is a great way to go. I would not even consider ordering or purchasing less than 8 of a species. Even at 8 you might deal with doas (which does happen) and you quickly lose options after paying substantial shipping.

That said, be cautious if you order online and check reviews carefully. I recently ordered 8 of a species...got 4 in the mail of which 2 were doa. So now that I've paid shipping, paid for 8 fish, I'm stuck with something that won't work and no response from the vendor. I would like at least the money for the 6 fish I didn't receive, but I'll be stuck eating the shipping cost anyway you slice it. A vendor that advertises right here, no less.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

30 can work. People who have tried larger flocks of catfish find that 5-7 is the magic number. Just know that if you double your bioload after a month or so you might have a mini-cycle.


----------



## slater32 (Apr 27, 2015)

Find a local source that sells rock for landscaping...
WAY cheaper than the aquarium store route & you can find some really cool pieces...


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the comments..very helpful. One good thing is that I really don't have to be in a rush to get the tank set up, so with it going in my office..I really want to do things right since it will probably be here until I retire in 15 years or so 

I've been collecting rocks lately..and have a lot of nice ones in current tanks. I have 3 large aquaterra (gray) sierra rock modules hopefully coming today,..so I want to have them to look at before I choose the actual rocks to go in the tank with them. I painted the back of the tank black yesterday and am coating the stand with a clear-coat maybe tomorrow. I plan on cutting the module rocks and siliconing pieces of them on the background to make an overhang/cave look..and then other parts of them on the tank floor,..and then add in similar looking real rocks in piles..but still leave fairly open areas. I can envision it in my head..so hopefully it will end up looking like I am imagining it. I will post more pictures as I make progress.

That stinks on your fish order dledinger. I had a bad 1st order with a particular vendor..then switched over to <vendor name removed> after several recommendations and couldn't be happier with the several orders I've had with him. I highly recommend him if you haven't used him.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a question hopefully someone can help me out with.. I have 3 pretty large aquaterra rock modules that I am going to be siliconing to the back of the tank later today. I am not going to be putting any equipment, filters etc. behind the modules,..even though these will act as a 3-D background. My question is,,,since these rocks are pretty large..and they are basically hollow inside,..Do I need to drill holes in them?..and put the mesh screen behind the holes..to allow water to flow through them? (screens to keep fry out). This is what aquaterra shows to do on their website for the full 3-D backgrounds, but is this necessary for what I'm doing? ..or could I just drill very small holes in the rock modules to allow water in and out..and to relieve pressure/buoyancy? Any thoughts?


----------



## mrlilfish90 (Apr 1, 2015)

Can't help ya with the background. Never used them before.

Wanted to say good luck with your tank and tell you about my 75 gallon mbuna.

Got 6 saulosi, 4 rustys, 4 chewere, and 3 acei. Rustys are only a month along in the tank but the rest I've had for 6 months to a year. They r still pretty small and just starting to show signs or real maturity so its liable to get interesting soon. But my grouping works well together. Granted I've lost a few sub Dom saulosi and had to recently transplant my dominant cuz he was being dethroned by a young buck but my fish are thriving.

I'd recommend any of those 4 species. I see u already have acei and rustys. Granted my largest chewere runs my tank as far as territory. And my saulosi are aggressive mostly within themselves. The early temperament of my chewere and saulosi is comparable to to my acei and rustys, for now, just turned up a notch. My tank works, and if it ever seizes to, I'm sure I'll be on here looking for help haha. Good luck sound like fun. Very jealous.

U might start a new topic under the background and setup section for your new question.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

That sounds like a nice tank! I have really thought about doing Chewere in this tank,..but I really like the Msobo,..for the same reason I like Saulosi so much. You get the yellow females and great looking blue Males. I would imagine at some point those might be tough in a 4' long tank. I've found Saulosi males to be really rough on each other,..so you will likely need quite a few females and a lot of rockwork for multiple males to do well.

I've posted my background question in the Equipment forum but no luck there either. This board doesn't seem to have the activity that it used to,..but still a great place to learn.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would let the water flow through freely as mfg suggests. Last thing you want is stagnant water in there. If the hole was so small that a rice-grain sized fry could not get in...it would not have much water flow. Particles of debris, food, microscopic baby snails get in...messy!


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, I've made some more progress in getting this tank set up. Here are a few pictures to update the thread..
I put a new clear coat of stain on the stand,..painted the back of the tank black,.drilled and screened 2-3 holes in each aquaterra rock module and siliconed them on the back-wall. I have lots of good sized feather-rocks and limestone rubble for the floor of the tank..and 120lbs of pool-filter sand and Cichlid-Mix (salt and pepper) sand mixed, washed and ready to add.

[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/Dngzdyhm.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/DgoQVGtm.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/kdfN70rm.jpg[/IMG]

I am narrowing down my stocklist, so I'd love to have some feedback and opinions on these 2 lists..or a combination of the two. I am thinking of sticking with 4 species..plus 7-8 Drawf Petricola cats,..rather than trying to do 5. I want a lot of color but don't want it to ever be overcrowded. I also want to keep species that I haven't kept before and aren't seen every day. All of these are available right now from the online vendor I always use, as juvies.

Cyno - Kape Kaiser Black
White Labs (or Yellow Labs)
Metr Elongatus Chewere (can get these sexed)
Ps Williamsi North Makonde or Labeotropheus trewavasae Chilumba ''Ochre''
Dwarf Petricola Catfish (8)

Cyno Elogatus Chatimba (Bay)
White Labs
Metr Msobo Magunga
Ps Williamsi North Makonde or Labeotropheus trewavasae Chilumba ''Ochre''
Dwarf Petricola Catfish (8)

I had thought about adding 4 or 5 Acei as a 5th species for some more blue. Any thoughts on this? I don't want to end up with too many big fish..and it end up being crowded. Also, any thoughts on the Chewere Vs. the Msobo. I am really split on which of those 2 (I am leaning towards the Chewere since I can buy them sexed and go on and get 1m/5-6fm).
Thanks for any input!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like the 2nd list better since the msobo have colorful females. IMO 5 acei would be fine.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

5 acei of any sex would be fine, IMO. However, they're not particularly "blue" compared to many others.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

It's been a slow process but I've finally been able to move the 55g tank that was in my office, to my home basement..and moved the new 125g in to my office. I added all of the sand yesterday and plan to fill the tank and add a few rocks later today.

I have a few questions and am looking for any suggestions on the best way to get ready to add fish next week. 
My plan is to add Prime to the water today, along with the heaters and a couple of power-heads to circulate the water.
I won't be able to do anything to the tank over the weekend, so my thought is to bring the 2 canister filters in on Monday and hook them up...(a Fluval 306 and an Eheim Pro 2 2028) which have been running on established tanks at my house for several months. If I then go ahead and order the fish on Monday they should come in on Wednesday or Thursday. So will 3 or 4 days be enough time for the filters to cycle the water and have it ready to add the fish? Will having no fish in the tank for a few days with the filters running harm the cycled filter media? Any thoughts on this? Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd add the filters and fish at the same time, but it won't hurt anything. Do they keep the air conditioning on over the weekend in your office?


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks DJR, that's good to hear. Yes, we leave the AC on over the weekend here,..turned slightly up to around 80f so it doesn't run constantly. I added the sand and water with Prime on Friday and let it clear up over the weekend. It is looking good so far. I went on and added the x2 36" Current USA led+ lights, which I'm already having fun with..mixing and trying all of the different lighting combinations you can get with these things. It looks barren right now, so I will be adding rocks over the next day or so. I may order the fish later today and then bring the filters in and hook them up the day before they arrive. Here is a pic of where I am at right now..


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I like that background!


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Kanorin! I really like the way it looks also. It looks a little flat right now..but I really think when I add some rockpiles and big rocks, it will give it a lot of depth. Then when the fish are added and some algae starts forming on the rocks and background, it should really come alive and look nice.

Here is the stocklist I've settled on,..unless I change my mind in the next few hours. Any last minute suggestions?

(White) Labs
Cyno sp 'elogatus Chitimba'
Msobo Deep Magunga
Willimsi North Makonde
Acei (White Tail)


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

The day is finally here to add some fish! Very excited..as this has been a long time in planning and a slow process getting the tanks moved and ready. I'm really happy with the way things have gone so far,..and this is where the tank stands at this point. I ordered the fish on Tuesday,..only the (x12) Msobo Deep - Magunga and the (x5) Ps Acei (White Tail) for now,..due to the cost ..and I want to make sure these first 2 groups do well in the new tank before I add the other 3 groups and the catfish, just in case something goes wrong. I added some rocks and the (cycled) filters yesterday and all of the water tests are perfect this morning, so hopefully I am good to go. I will be adding more rocks in a few piles, over the next week or so. I will update with a few more pics later today when the fish arrive. Thanks for all of the feedback in helping me get this tank ready!


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

All of the fish arrived healthy,..and he even threw in a free Acei. Here are a few pics of the new guys enjoying their new home!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It looks great, nice job on the background and I'm looking forward to the fish as they mature.


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

I am little late on this but I would like to share what I did for water changes. I built a cheap pvc overflow that goes through. The wall to the outdoor. Then I just use a irrigation dripper at .5 gph. This runs constant. I have had it like this for 6 months and I have never needed to do any extra water changes. I am actually doing around 10% a day which allows me to have lite filtration. I do use a korialla 1500 to keep things from settling.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

That sounds great! I'm not confident enough in my plumbing abilities to try something like that..but that would definitely be nice to not have to worry about water changes.

I went ahead and added two more species to the tank last week,..so now I have Met. Msobo, Ps Acei (white tail), White Labs, and Cynotilapia Jalo Reef. I am still planning on adding one more species and a group of Drawrf Petricola cats.
Any suggestions on a 5th species that would go well with this mix? I am considering one of the following..
Tropheops sp. ''Elongatus Boadzulu'' Kanchedza Island (Don't know much about these)
Pseudotropheus sp. ''Williamsi North'' Makonde (may get too big and aggressive?)
Pseudotropheus flavus Chinyankwazi (I can buy pre-sexed 1 male and 4 or 5 females)

I am leaning towards the Flavus. Anyone have experience with these guys?

Here are a few new pictures with the 2 new groups and some more rocks added (still plan on adding quite a bit more)


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Wow... that looks incredible... have you considered some male Peacocks? Im still very new to the Malawi cichlids so I can help with too much insight on the fish you mentioned. Your tank looks absolutely stunning... Are the LED lights you purchased RGB? If not I'd recommend the Finnex Monster Ray. The different it makes is incredible


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The Dude315 said:


> Wow... that looks incredible... have you considered some male Peacocks? Im still very new to the Malawi cichlids so I can help with too much insight on the fish you mentioned. Your tank looks absolutely stunning... Are the LED lights you purchased RGB? If not I'd recommend the Finnex Monster Ray. The different it makes is incredible


Kevin has some aggressive mbuna in there...peacocks might not work.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> The Dude315 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow... that looks incredible... have you considered some male Peacocks? Im still very new to the Malawi cichlids so I can help with too much insight on the fish you mentioned. Your tank looks absolutely stunning... Are the LED lights you purchased RGB? If not I'd recommend the Finnex Monster Ray. The different it makes is incredible
> ...


There I go sharing my opinion on things I know nothing about... I didn't even think of that... setting up a successful African tank is horribly complex..


----------



## mrlilfish90 (Apr 1, 2015)

:fish: WOW that looks great. Good job. Thumbs up. :thumb: :fish:


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

mrlilfish90 said:


> :fish: WOW that looks great. Good job. Thumbs up. :thumb: :fish:


Thanks for the nice words (and Dude315)! It has been a fun project..and I'm looking forward to seeing how it develops as the fish mature and algae etc. builds up on the rocks and background.. which has already started bigtime. I just got back from a 9 day vacation in Florida and all fish survived and seem to be doing great. There is quite a bit a brownish algae (Diatoms?) growing already with 2 walls of my office being windows. The Lights are (x2) 36" Current USA LED-plus. They operate separately with one remote control, so with both of them..I can get probably 100+ different lighting combinations along with the different weather/storm settings..it's fun to experiment with.

I am still planning on adding one more species and a group of Drawrf Petricola cats.
Any suggestions on a 5th species that would go well with this mix? I am considering one of the following..
Tropheops sp. ''Elongatus Boadzulu'' Kanchedza Island (Don't know much about these)
Pseudotropheus sp. ''Williamsi North'' Makonde (may get too big and aggressive?)
Pseudotropheus flavus Chinyankwazi (I can buy pre-sexed 1 male and 4 or 5 females)

I am leaning towards the Flavus. Anyone have experience with these guys?

Anyone have thoughts on my previous question on adding a 5th Mbuna species to the tank? I would like to order them..along with the petricola cats this week.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

Great job, this tank is absolutely well done. I love your use of the rock modules really give huge 3-D pop. I have only one question, 600 watts seems like way too much heater. Even more so I believe if this tank will be unattended on weekends. I would think that one 300 watt heater would be enough. Now I have said this before and I am gonna say it again. I would use 2 heaters at 150 watts each. That way if one goes kablooie on you it most likely will not have the power to fry your fish. Happened to me once, not again. Sorry but seems like I always have to put in my $0.02. Great job!


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks! I went back and forth on heaters and how many,..watts etc. but figured I may need one on each end to heat the whole tank in the winter..but I see your point. I ended up using (X2) 250w,..an Aqueon 
Pro and an Eheim

Here are a couple of new fish pics..since I added the final group of fish.

Cyno. Jalo Reef (apparent alpha male at 1.5 inches he's already colored up like a champ) and a Metr Msobo female


Tropheops Elong. Boadzulu (really interesting color patterns on these guys) and a couple of White Labs


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Gorgeous. I love the selection of fish. Were the Msoba deep already sexed when you got them?


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

No, I bought a group of 12 unsexed that are just over 1" inch,..so right now they are all just perfect looking little bright yellow guys. There is one that is definitely a little male..has a couple of big egg spots already and has staked out a corner and is very territorial about it. I'm sure there are at least a few more but hopefully I won't have to rehome too many of them. I'd like to be able to keep 2 or 3 males if they get along okay. I've been wanting to keep Msobo since I got in to this hobby a few years ago, so when I got this tank they were a definite first choice. Thanks for the compliment..I am really happy with the stocking at this point.


----------



## JimCS (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi Kevin, great job on the tank! Looks amazing. I wished *** come across this before as I am also setting up a tank with white labs (10) and msobo (10). I really like how they look together in your aquarium. Additionally to those two species I also ordered a group of 5 synos lucipinnis and will add a 4th group which will be an OB species. Keep us posted on how your tank evolves.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

I thought I would update this post, since it's been a while. Not a lot of changes in the tank,..other than some added rockwork and lots of new algae/diatoms etc. growing on the rocks and background..which I like. Certain males are establishing territories and their places in the pecking order. One particular Msobo male (pictured below) is starting to show signs of his changing color..and looks like he will eventually be top dog of the tank. 2 male Jalo reefs (Cyno), which look like identical twin little alpha males, have staked out spots on opposite ends of the tank and are really fun to watch. They both stay colored up and active..showing off for the 6 or 7 females that go back and forth. Here is a new tank shot and one of the Msobo males starting to show some color. Wish I had a better camera than my phone..and less glare on the tank.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Your tank is really amazing


----------



## JimCS (Apr 14, 2016)

Good job Kevin. Tank looking great. Share some photos of the trophs!


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the nice words guys! I will try to get a couple of pics of the trophs.. but they are pretty dark at this point and hard to get a good picture of. They are great looking and some very interesting behavior. They love to swim vertically up and down the background rocks grazing on algae. You don't hear alot about these guys but I would really recommend them for any Mbuna setup.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Here is a decent pic of one of the likely male Trophs. It's hard to see in this picture but they are showing some purple on their bodies..sometimes blues,.sometimes some barring. They are constantly changing colors


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Here is a pic of some newly added rockwork and caves.

[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/HIabh67l.jpg?1[/IMG]


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Here is a new pic of the top Msobo male. I can't believe how much his color has changed just in the last week. I've got a feeling this guy is going to be a stunner!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Howdy Kev

Just wanted to say that your tank looks fantastic. Those modules really add to the display. Awesome job!


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Howdy Kev
> 
> Just wanted to say that your tank looks fantastic. Those modules really add to the display. Awesome job!


Hey thanks Iggy!! Where have you been?? I haven't seen you post lately. I've definitely learned a lot from your great advice over the last few years.

I really enjoyed putting this tank together.. and it definitely makes the day go by easier at work each day. Just wish I could take some better pictures. Maybe that will be my next venture in this hobby.


----------



## Biciclid (Jan 27, 2016)

Looking great, is it time for an updated panorama view yet? Ciao


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Kevin in Ky said:


> Iggy Newcastle said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy Kev
> ...


Well I wish I had something like that to look at while I was at work...
I've certainly been busy lately. For awhile. Finally tapering off at work. Been tending to a lot of turtles lately as well, and that has taken up a lot of my time. Even my wife's time!

How has that python system worked for you? I realize it's an old question but my submersible pump from Ace Hardware makes water changes a breeze. Much faster than a python. Anyways, please keep this updated. Glad you got your big tank and got on it right away. I've had a brand new 180 with stand sitting in the garage for 391 days. That's how busy(lazy) I've been, LOL...


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Iggy,.. honestly of all of the different aquarium products, filters, pumps, lights..etc. the Python is easily the best purchase I've made. I change about 40% of the water each Friday.. and I 've got it down to less than 20 minutes..start to finish.
Super easy to use and really well made. I imagine a submersible pump would really do the trick..and will be awesome with the 180g. Now get your a$$ in gear and get it set up! 

What kind of tank are you planning to do?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nice. I had a python/Aqueon equivalent. I returned it. My water pressure is weak so I wasn't able to utilize it. The pump I have works awesome and fast. I have a few 6' tanks including a 180 up and running now. Couldn't properly maintain them without it.

I'll be moving my Phenochilus Tanzanians to the new 180 with maybe some other fish. I have my old background that will go in as well. It's an AquaTerra like your modules. It would be great to have it up and running before December... I doubt it.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Here are a few new tank pics and some better shots of some of the fish. I've not been able to log in to the site for a couple of weeks for some reason.. and at this stage it really changes quickly.. also got a new phone/camera that seems to take better pictures.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks like you're going to have a good-looking msobo male (one of my personal favorites)! Any aggression between him and the boadzulu?


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Kanorin..and I agree, the Msobos are my favorite Mbuna that I have kept so far. One question though,..I have 10 of them and he (the one you see coloring up in the pics) is the only one showing any signs of changing..and he is probably 75% blue already. They are still only 2" maybe, but could I have only 1 male and 9 females??.. or do subdominant males just take a long time to show any color. This guy is a beast..and I can't wait to see how he turns out.

No, no aggression at all between him and the boadzulu. I have a group of 5 of those and they spar with each other but that's about it. These are really cool fish also,..nice color and shape..and really interesting behavior. The main aggression in this tank is between 2 identical Jalo males..that both appear to be dominant. They each made there pits about 12" apart, so they are constantly bickering and having standoffs. Never really fight but they keep each other busy and colored up.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

In my experience Msobo males color up extremely late. Sometimes at up to 3 inches. I'd wait for more to start to show some color - I bet you'll see a few soon


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

Odds are poor that you have 1:9 out of 10 fish I am with Kanorin that you will see more males later.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Here are a few new pics of some of the males in this tank. Each are now around 3" and really coloring up nicely.

Metriaclima sp. ''Msobo'' Magunga

















Tropheops kumwera Kanchedza Island ''Elongatus Boadzulu'' (I really like these fish)

















Cynotilapia zebroides Jalo Reef (these are actually 2 different fish that live about 12" apart..and keep each other busy)


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Studs, for sure!


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

So what does a Cichlid addict get himself for his birthday?..a new filter for his fish! After reading a few posts last week talking about filtration on larger tanks..and the gallons per hour that is recommended etc. ..and doing a little reading about the filters I have on my 125g, I figured out that I probably didn't have quite enough. I had always heard great things about the Fluval FX6 filters but didn't need quite that much, so I went with the FX4. From what I can tell it's the exact same filter, just a little smaller.. and man, it does the job! It's been running since yesterday and the difference is unreal. Anyone else tried one of these filters yet?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I've only used the 5 and 6. I like them a lot. We have 7 of them. 2 still in the box. I find the drain valve pretty worthless, though. If you have a hose to run to a floor drain or outside at ground level, then its a viable option. I just muscle it out from under the stand full. And keep your filter floss in your other unit. It will clog up quick in an FX.

How's the 125 doing?


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I've only used the 5 and 6. I like them a lot. We have 7 of them. 2 still in the box. I find the drain valve pretty worthless, though. If you have a hose to run to a floor drain or outside at ground level, then its a viable option. I just muscle it out from under the stand full. And keep your filter floss in your other unit. It will clog up quick in an FX.
> 
> How's the 125 doing?


The 125g is doing great,..all survived another week long vacation, which always a good thing! So far I' really like the FX4 and it's exactly what this tank needed. I started looking at the number of fish I have in there...and then after reading a couple of posts from DJR a few weeks ago (recommending 8x-10x gph/hr filtration).. I started reading a little more about the current filters (flow rates) I was running and it really wasn't enough. They were only adding up to maybe 3x-4x gph/hr
and considering I change at least 50% water per week..the bottom always had a lot of waste on it, so it just wasn't doing the job. This new filter does the job and then some,..waste practically gone and water looks perfect.

I agree on the drain valve being pretty useless. I imagine it would be really handy in an upper level apartment.. or just had to use buckets for whatever reason. I can't imagine anything being any easier than this Python system I use. I can change out 50+ gallons of water in 30 minutes easy.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Good to hear Kev. The fish photos from awhile back look great. And the FX models provide quite a bit of flow. I never vacuum. Just crack the canister every few months and rinse it out.


----------

